# I need help with choosing a stallion



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

It would be a lot easier to help you find a suitable stallion if you posted some conformation pictures of you mare so we can find a stallion that would compliment her.

Also, some questions:
Where are you located?
How far are you willing to drive to breed your mare?
How much are you willing to pay for a stud fee?
What are your future plans for the foal?
Do you have the money/time/facilities for a foal?
Do you have 2 fields that are out of view from each other come weaning time, or can you board your mare at a stable until the foal has been weaned?
Can you afford the vet bills?
Do you really need to have a foal from your mare or could you buy a weanling?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Why are you wanting to breed her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Like ilovesonya said, how much do you want to pay? What type of horse are you hoping to breed? (what will it be used for)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

agreed with ninjahorse, and i want pictures so we can find a stally that would be good for your mare.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah forgot to add that, photos would be a big help!


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok I will try and get pictures posted tommorow for Ilovesonya's questions here are the answers

Where are you located?
I am located in Prince George British Colombia
How far are you willing to drive to breed your mare?
It would be easier for me to find a stallion in BC or Alberta but for the next month we are going on vacation to Ontario and will be driving so if there are stallions in Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Ontario, Quebec we would be able to go see them.
How much are you willing to pay for a stud fee?
we are willing to pay at the most a $10,000 stud fee
What are your future plans for the foal?
Either dressage, or Hack classes.
Do you have the money/time/facilities for a foal?
Yes we do
Do you have 2 fields that are out of view from each other come weaning time, or can you board your mare at a stable until the foal has been weaned?
yes we have 2 fields
Can you afford the vet bills?
yes we can
Do you really need to have a foal from your mare or could you buy a weanling?
Yes we would like to have a foal


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Again, why do you want to breed her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

We would like to breed her for a couple reasons I want another horse for showing at a higher level such as scotsdale and such. Also If I wish to breed her in the future It is easier for them to take if they have had atleast one foal when their reproduction system is still active.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure if you would consider AI but there is a stud near me and you could do AI breeding with him I am pretty sure. He is a pure Polish Arabian and stands at about 16hh maybe a tad shorter, he is a big boy for an Arabian though. He has foals on the ground and I could provide you with pictures of at least one of his fillies. Said filly is amazing, she is pretty much the picture perfect Arabian foal.

If you are interested I will post him for you to see.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Try this site out : Western Canada Arabian Horse Links
It has a list of sites for farms with arab stallions in western canada.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Wowee! 10,000 for a stud fee? Hickstead's stud fee isn't even 10,000. If I were you I would look around for a horse rather than spend that much on a stud fee. Also if your just doing hack classes and stuff is it really worth it to spend 10,000 on a stud fee? ~ Just my opininon


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, 10k? That's a lot of money to spend on a stud fee. Why not buy a horse for 10k instead? If you bought a weanling, you could train it from scratch.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

NordicJumper- I would love to see some pictures of them the Stallion sounds very nice also what is his tempermant like if you dont mind me asking?

lilruffian- thank you for the recommendation i will look as soon as i finish typing this.

unrealjumper/equiniphile- $10,000 is just the maximum we are willing to spend we would rather be under that. Also Hickstead is not a proven stallion im sure if he had very successful foals and considering his success his stud fee would be much higher. The other thing is that a yearling would cost more than ten grand my mare i bought when she was a yearling and she was 15 grand.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Also here are some pictures of her please remember she is 4 and is still growing and is still bulking up the password is Europea2 i know quite original lol the album is Majestk Europea
Login to a private Photobucket.com album


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

It wont let me see the photos. We need a password to view the album.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

The photobucket album is password protected..

whoops, posted at the same time!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

oh, she gave us the password. Lol. Maybe I should actually read before I click on links... lol

the password is europea2


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Why do you want to breed a mare that is so young? You don't even know how her conformation will be when she's fully grown. Or her temperment under saddle. That`s risky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She looks good. Not lanky like some Arabs can be at that age. Nice size to her too  She also doesnt have a severe dish to her profile & big (fair sized) feet, which is good.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

she's cute, are you sure you don't want to wait until she is older to breed her so you can accumulate a show record and increase her own worth? Some of the more expensive stallion owners won't breed with "unknown" "unproven" mares.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

15,000$ on an arabian yearling? :O that's a bit much. If I were you I would really consider investing 10,000 into a prospect or a horse that's trained to do whatever you want. 

Are you looking into an arab stallion? or a cross?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Actually, that's cheap for quality bloodlines and proven show record parents.

However, I agree with the others. It's rather obvious you just want a foal because if your budget is that large you could EASILY afford a well started 2-3 year old youngster you could begin showing almost immediately. If you pay a 10K stud fee, that foal will have cost you upwards of 25K by the time it's ready to show between vet costs, board fees, training costs, etc. You can easily purchase a potential Scotsdale/Nationals winner for that price.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Why do you want to breed a mare that is so young? You don't even know how her conformation will be when she's fully grown. Or her temperment under saddle. That`s risky.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
She has been started under saddle for 2 years and we will be taking her to her first Class a show this year.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> She looks good. Not lanky like some Arabs can be at that age. Nice size to her too  She also doesnt have a severe dish to her profile & big (fair sized) feet, which is good.


Thank you please excuse her mohawk i didn't manage to get the clippers out. Also shes not much of a halter horse


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Just to clear it all up and so people will start telling me that i should get a youngster I would like a foal. I'm sorry if I sound harsh but i don't want a yearling. :?


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

UnrealJumper said:


> 15,000$ on an arabian yearling? :O that's a bit much. If I were you I would really consider investing 10,000 into a prospect or a horse that's trained to do whatever you want.
> 
> Are you looking into an arab stallion? or a cross?


I would like either and Arabian stallion, or a Warmblood stallion.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

maybe have a look at the recent scotsdale champions and see what their bloodlines are like, that might give you a good stallion to look at.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

qharabluver said:


> She has been started under saddle for 2 years and we will be taking her to her first Class a show this year.


 That's not what I was getting at, but okay. Do what you want, but I think it's ridiculous to breed a horse so young. Even you yourself said she isn't finished growing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Sunny said:


> That's not what I was getting at, but okay. Do what you want, but I think it's ridiculous to breed a horse so young. Even you yourself said she isn't finished growing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes but if i wait to long then i wont be able to breed her because arabians generally dont stop growing till there seven by then there is a chance that her reproduction system may have shut down and she won't take.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

GCSM16 said:


> maybe have a look at the recent scotsdale champions and see what their bloodlines are like, that might give you a good stallion to look at.


 
Thanks i'll see if I can find some.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

If you were interested in AI, you could go for TR Muscateer....Pretty boy!! Rising Q Ranch 

You have a very pretty girl; should be easy selecting a complimentary stally!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Why would her system shut down? Around age ten is the prime breeding age for a mare. I wouldn't want to put the strain of a pregnancy on her, especially when she's got plenty years ahead of her to make pretty babies. But either way, I hope it all goes well and you end up witha healthy baby AND a healthy mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

He is stunning! I am almost positive that we plan on going with AI.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I am also considering going with Hadrian he is a warmblood stallion in BC my coach has worked with him and knows his personality plus I have met 2 of his foals 
AWS: Annual Stallion Service Auction: HADRIAN
But thats just an idea


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

A mare is just reaching the prime of her life at around 10 - There is no risk in waiting until she matures to breed her, in the long run it will probably be *better* for her health. It is true that older horses take better if they aren't a maiden, but that is usually applies to horses that are actually _old_, I.e. 18-19!


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> A mare is just reaching the prime of her life at around 10 - There is no risk in waiting until she matures to breed her, in the long run it will probably be *better* for her health. It is true that older horses take better if they aren't a maiden, but that is usually applies to horses that are actually _old_, I.e. 18-19!


thats not always true a friend of ours have an arabian mare with the same bloodlines as my mare she is eight and our friend has been trying her for the past year and she has not taken with the AI


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

If you think your horse has that same problem as your friend's horse, then there is likely something wrong with her reproductive system and shouldn't be bred at all for her own safety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

qharabluver said:


> Just to clear it all up and so people will start telling me that i should get a youngster I would like a foal. I'm sorry if I sound harsh but i don't want a yearling. :?


Agree totally. It is nce to raise your own and not buy someone elses horse that they do not want for who knows what reason. You obviously can afford it and if I knew more about your breed I would gladly suggest some stallions as you requested. Good luck


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know if you would consider a TB stallion for your mare, but my stallion - Guaranteed Gold - has produced some simply amazing Anglo's that are competing very successfully at the Arabian shows here in Canada as well as down in the States ...

Here is a video clip of CCF Porshah, with her rider - Elaine Ward Turcotte who LOVES the crosses with Guaranteed Gold! 





 
And here are some pictures of the Anglo's sired by my stallion:

yearling Anglo Arabian filly:










2 year old Anglo Arabian filly:










2 year old Anglo Arabian filly:










1 month old Anglo Arabian colt:










2 month old Anglo Arabian filly:










2 month old Anglo Arabian filly:










yearling Anglo Arabian filly:










Right now we have an early booking discount in effect for 2011 breedings as well:

The regular booking fee / stud fee is $275.00 / $1250.00 plus hst if you are in Canada 

If you book and pay your booking fee by December 31, 2010 you can also send along a post dated cheque for the following *discounted* amounts:



> Dated December 31, 2010 ... $850.00
> Dated January 30, 2011 ....... $950.00
> Dated February 29, 2011 ..... $1050.00
> Dated March 31, 2011 ......... $1150.00


Anything after March 31st will have the full stud fee of $1250.00 charged ...

Here are a few pictures of Guaranteed Gold:










and:










and:










and:











and:












and:











and











and:










Guaranteed Gold is a 16.1hh cremello Thoroughbred stallion so he will always, 100% of the time, throw dilute colours - either palomino, buckskin or smoky black. He is a Bronze Premium approved CSHA stallion, and listed with the AQHA and APHA for breeding.

With Arabian mares he generally tends to add 2-3 inches in height to the mature babies

And yes - we're located in Ontario, Canada so no problems with importing semen due to CEM restrictions!

I can be contacted at:

[email protected] or 519-443-0036

More pictures of Guaranteed Gold and his fabulous offspring can be seen at: www.TrueColoursFarm.com


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

At the sake of sounding rude, the fact that you believe she has to be bred now to keep her reproductive system going is enough to tell me you shouldn't be breeding her. Why don't you educate yourself a little before endangering the life of your $15,000 mare?

If your friend's mare wasn't taking at 8 years old, I bet you any price you want to name it wasn't working at 4 years old either. There is absolutely no reason for an 8 year old to not be fertile other then an already born with problem or people who don't know what they're doing trying to breed her.

It's rather obvious that the delight of having a foal is your first concern and her health, well being and having a "Scotsdale quality foal" is a distant second, third and fourth. She herself is Scotsdale quality, if someone would bother to put the time and effort polishing her into a competitive sporthorse as opposed to just breeding her willy nilly.

I would also expect someone breeding a $15,000 mare and willing to pay a $10,000 stud fee to have done some of their own research and have an IDEA of what they're looking for.

Folks, this is a PERFECT example of what I always preach - I don't care how decent quality this mare is or how expensive she is, the breeder has zero clue what she actually wants and obviously doesn't have experience with breeding, so this is a candidate of DO NOT BREED.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you, MM!!!! Exactly what I was trying to say!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I do stand a stallion in Alberta on a limited basis to quality mares. 

You would be welcome to have a look at him.



Kristine


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

agreed


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> At the sake of sounding rude, the fact that you believe she has to be bred now to keep her reproductive system going is enough to tell me you shouldn't be breeding her. Why don't you educate yourself a little before endangering the life of your $15,000 mare?
> 
> If your friend's mare wasn't taking at 8 years old, I bet you any price you want to name it wasn't working at 4 years old either. There is absolutely no reason for an 8 year old to not be fertile other then an already born with problem or people who don't know what they're doing trying to breed her.
> 
> ...


Excuse Me?

I have a perfectly clear Idea of what i want and have stated it many times. I did not post this thread to be judged i asked for help in finding a stallion for my mare. There are many mares out there that have been bred at the same age as my mare or younger and have had no problems. I am not suggesting that my mare will have the same problems as our friend's mare it is just a possibility. If she does not take then she doesn't take and that would be it. Yes she is Scotsdale quality but is it wrong to want a foal. I do not see the harm in it. Also if i breed her next year she will be bred at the same time as a very experienced broodmare that would help her adjust. I do not appreciate you trying to lay your judgement on me. Really whenever anyone breeds a mare they take a risk. :-x


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe if you spelled Scot*t*sdale right it would help. And yes, it IS wrong to breed just to have a baby. That my friend, is what makes a BYB. Regardless of quality, anyone who breeds just so they can have a foal is a BYB, IMO.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

qharabluver you may have posted on here to get advice on which "pretty pony" you want your horse bred to but the fact is that this is an open, public site and if you didn't want people telling you it was a bad idea and if you didn't want people looking out for the HEALTH of your horse then you shouldn't have posted anything at all. nobody is here to criticize you and be rude or mean. the people on this site are trying to help you understand why its a bad idea to breed your mare and are trying to help you see that its better to just get another horse or work with the one you have. babies are nice and all but we don't need another careless owner breeding a horse because its fun or nice.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

kassierae said:


> Maybe if you spelled Scot*t*And yes, it IS wrong to breed just to have a baby. That my friend, is what makes a BYB. Regardless of quality, anyone who breeds just so they can have a foal is a BYB, IMO.


 Bingo! Nail on the head. This is why I was, on page one, asking her why she wanted to breed. I had a feeling she just "wanted a cute wittle foal." Breeding just to breed is irresponsible. You could buy a yearling or a weanling that would be just as cute. Expecially with all of these unwanted horses, the last thing we need is more. Do you, your mare(who is still a baby herself), and the thousands of unwanted horses a favor and buy a horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

:hide: I'll take cover and watch from the sidelines hehehe.


By the way, if you are wondering what a BYB is....Back Yard Breeder. Which we have far too many of as is.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

if you go to the scottsale show website, they have catalogues of stallions you could check out.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Bingo! Nail on the head. This is why I was, on page one, asking her why she wanted to breed. I had a feeling she just "wanted a cute wittle foal." Breeding just to breed is irresponsible. You could buy a yearling or a weanling that would be just as cute. Expecially with all of these unwanted horses, the last thing we need is more. Do you, your mare(who is still a baby herself), and the thousands of unwanted horses a favor and buy a horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No offense but I want a horse of national quality not an unwanted horse. Also i do not think any of you are grasping the idea that I want a foal not a yearling i do not plan to buy a yearling so stop suggesting it.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

people on this forum tend to get the bit between their teeth and run with it....so to speak. Maybe drop the "you should or shouldn't" attitude, and get back to the topic at hand....stallion suggestions. Not why she shouldn't breed.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

kassierae said:


> Maybe if you spelled Scot*t*sdale right it would help. And yes, it IS wrong to breed just to have a baby. That my friend, is what makes a BYB. Regardless of quality, anyone who breeds just so they can have a foal is a BYB, IMO.


Really, i believe that a Back yard breeder would be someone who breeds yes just to have a foal but generally these horses are poor quality, pasture bred, and generally repeatedly bred while they still have a foal at their side.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

GCSM16 said:


> people on this forum tend to get the bit between their teeth and run with it....so to speak. Maybe drop the "you should or shouldn't" attitude, and get back to the topic at hand....stallion suggestions. Not why she shouldn't breed.


Exactly.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

There are TONS of quality horses available. The reasons we are getting our panties in a wad is because the OP sounds very uneduacted about breeding. We aren't going to give stallion suggestions to someone who doesn't have the appropriate knowledge. I'm not going to encourage and sugarcoat the situation to someone who doesn't know that a mare's system won't shut down as a seven year old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not weighing into the breed/don't breed debate - however it does concern me that you know so little about reproductive health that you want to breed your mare quite young because you think she won't take at a more appropriate age. 

I hope you are planning on sending your mare to someone knowledgable in foaling down and broodmare management, as it makes me think you don't have much knowledge when it comes to breeding and reproduction.

*

Also - You do realise that your foal will be a yearling in as little as a year? Why do you have an aversion to yearlings?

*

Again, I'm not interested in the breed/don't breed debate, just genuinly curious/concerned.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

i looked on google for champion hack stallions and Shy Gayfeen came up, he's been champion in the arab hunter hack and pleasure many times

Shy Gayfeen++++//, Straight Egyptian Arabian Stallion

you would have to decide what qualities of your mare you would want to enhance with the stallion you choose. Any ideas?

Any stallion you choose, needs to compliment your mare in terms of personality (hot mare? get a calm stallion), conformation (long back? look for a short crouped stallion) etc.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> I am not weighing into the breed/don't breed debate - however it does concern me that you know so little about reproductive health that you want to breed your mare quite young because you think she won't take at a more appropriate age.
> 
> I hope you are planning on sending your mare to someone knowledgable in foaling down and broodmare management, as it makes me think you don't have much knowledge when it comes to breeding and reproduction.
> 
> ...


We plan to do AI with her and there is a vet in our province who has travelled the world doing AI and has a 98% success rate.

i do not have an aversion to yearlings i would just like a foal by my mare.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

qharabluver said:


> We plan to do AI with her and there is a vet in our province who has travelled the world doing AI and has a 98% success rate.
> 
> i do not have an aversion to yearlings i would just like a foal by my mare.


Forgot to finish the barn I am at is a breeding barn we bought my mare from them although I have known her since she was a foal the owner of the barn has 30 years of experience with foals and broodmares she has no problem with our decision to breed my mare at the age of 6 and i trust her opinion.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't mean to add to the "you shouldn't or should" thing, but people have a point. I also think it is quite cruel to say you "want a horse of quality, not an unwanted horse". You could buy a perfectly good horse that is good quality. You could buy a foal that was recently weaned. A foal is a load of responsibility.

But it's not my choice, just sayin'


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

UnrealJumper said:


> I don't mean to add to the "you shouldn't or should" thing, but people have a point. I also think it is quite cruel to say you "want a horse of quality, not an unwanted horse". You could buy a perfectly good horse that is good quality. You could buy a foal that was recently weaned. A foal is a load of responsibility.
> 
> But it's not my choice, just sayin'


I was not trying to be cruel so I apologize if it came out that way.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm done with this thread, because, quite frankly, it disturbs me. If anyone wants to continue this conversation, feel free to PM. As a final message, I hope you think about the advice you've been given, OP, and take your own baby's health into consideration, and gain some knowledge in breeding. If you do continue in this quite reckless plan, I hope BOTH babies fair well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

qharabluver said:


> Really, i believe that a Back yard breeder would be someone who breeds yes just to have a foal but *generally these horses are poor quality*, pasture bred, and generally repeatedly bred while they still have a foal at their side.


Actually that's very far from being true. The babies can have great pedigree, but still come from BYB place (and I know number of cases just around here).


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow

You guys are a tough group ... :lol:

I have lost COUNT of my clients over the years that were not fully educated on breeding and relied on others such as trusted experienced friends, repro vets, teaching hospitals, *ME!* - etc, to give them some answers

Not everyone is an expert in everything to do with horses - I sure know when *I* got into breeding I learned along the way

I am also constantly AMAZED at how little some VETS know on the subject of reproduction and how *I* have to explain to Mare Owners what they should be doing and gently / diplomatically tell them their vet is downright awful and incompetent and needs to be replaced if they have any hope of getting their mare in foal

so - this is not exclusive territory to Mare Owners - some vets out there (and I have run across dozens that are incompetent and more - thank goodness! - that are a true pleasure to work with!) do not have a clue. And I mean really and truly dont have a clue, as in ordering semen on a 19mm follicle for an Arab mare or a 29mm follicle for a WB mare and when I am aghasted they are doing so and wasting their clients money, I ask them why??? And is there ANY edema??? Is the follicle softening at ALL??? ANYTHING to explain why they want semen so early???

And I am told "I ask too many questions that they dont have the answer for" :shock: :shock: :shock:

This is on a Monday and my recommendation to the client was to get them back on THURSDAY and hopefully order semen for FRIDAY and hopefully inseminate on SATURDAY. And guess what? We did just that and the mare got in foal ... :wink:

So - my recommendation to ALL clients is to read and ask as many questions as you can and slowly start to educate yourselves. It doesnt happen overnight and will take a long time but at least it will allow you some measure of knowledge that will allow you to question something that doesnt sound right and ring true and make the vet explain further

There is nothing wrong with this person wanting to breed her mare. Not knowing a lot about reproduction is no reason to not do so. There are tens of thousands of other Mare Owners out there just like her doing this all the time ...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Right, and why not try educating them while were at it? Nobody here has an issue with her breeding her mare, but when a kid waltz's on the forum with no idea what she wants or what she's doing other then "I want a cute baby", somebody should take the responsibility of toting at least a FEW sensible facts in my opinion.

You can have a well bred $15,000 newborn and all it takes is a bit of ignorance to turn it into a $500 yearling in this economy. It happens CONSTANTLY.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I do not want to dig this drama up again I just wanted to let people know I am almost positive we have decided on a stallion he is Happy Hour a purebred Trakhener stallion 
About Happy Hour


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

TrueColours said:


> I dont know if you would consider a TB stallion for your mare, but my stallion - Guaranteed Gold - has produced some simply amazing Anglo's that are competing very successfully at the Arabian shows here in Canada as well as down in the States ...


 
Not to go off topic.. but I love your stallion, have been eyeing him myself for my chestnut TB.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I like your Arab mare, she's a good looking girl and I love her bloodlines. Five years old is not to young to breed, however, since you are just starting her showing career you may want to hold off at least a year or two. You can ride her in the early stages but than you have months where limited riding will be done. Than of course the cute new baby comes and takes up a lot of time. Eventually weaning comes and you can start getting her back into shape but that can take awhile plus now you have the added burden of working with baby on manners and the like. If you feel you have great time management skills (something I do not) and can work everything out go for it. 

When choosing a stallion, choose one that compliments and improves your mares conformation, embodies what you envision your foal to be, and though you may say you'll never part, life happens, make sure the stallion is well known so that the foal's selling potential is higher.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Ty Happy Hour is an amazing stud the owner of the place where I ride is the owner Of Corazon one of his 2002 foals I believe she is amazing and has the best personality. I will not be breeding her till next year so she will be 6 we plan to send her down to Langley for breeding and she will stay there for about a month if she takes then we will ride her for the show season and then give her time off till the foal is weaned! I'm very excited. Happy Hour is very well known and I like the look of his foal they have really nice heads and their movement is amazing. Crossover its all good I fell in love with her stallion as well he is gorgeous.


----------

